# "I'm not a hero. I'm not a cowboy." You're an embarrassment



## tellner (May 26, 2010)

From OregonLive

A gun owner saw thieves leaving a store with stolen iPhones. He tried to shoot out the tires as they drove away "but it is unclear where the rounds ended up, though police said he fired  in a direct line with the Gresham City Hall Max
[*] station and the  adjacent Park & Ride".

Thousands of responsible CCW holders. Hundreds of crimes prevented. Dozens of lives saved. One guy who has seen too many movies. Who will people remember?
_
[*]Light Rail_


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 26, 2010)

_**FACEPALM**_ :rpo: :rpo: :rpo:


If you are not justified in immediate use of deadly force( HINT: this guy wasn't), you are not justified in shooting AT ALL.

First of all he was in no imminent danger of death or serious injury, second of all unless he had a family member being kidnapped(HINT: he didn't) or had reason to believe this was an ongoing crime of violence endangering further lives(HINT: He didn't), He had no Right of Pursuit as would an LEO.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 26, 2010)

Ops..... I suspect he packed heat but never read the laws. Well he is reading them now.

Deaf


----------



## shesulsa (May 27, 2010)

This really pissed me off when I saw it this morning. Gives gun owners a bad name.  

Damn Copwannabe.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 27, 2010)

I wonder if he will ever realize just how lucky it is that his rounds didn't terminate their flight path within any innocent bodies.

Firing a round without knowing where it is going is negligence, and negligence + death = manslaughter.


----------



## Harald (May 27, 2010)

What a clown.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 4, 2010)

tellner said:


> From OregonLive
> 
> A gun owner saw thieves leaving a store with stolen iPhones. He tried to shoot out the tires as they drove away "but it is unclear where the rounds ended up, though police said he fired in a direct line with the Gresham City Hall Max
> [*] station and the adjacent Park & Ride".
> ...


 
Great GOOGA MOOGA! :whip:


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 4, 2010)

If he's not in trouble for illegal use of a firearm, ought to be required to attend futher training in the LEGAL and prudent  use of a gun.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2010)

The local reaction to this has been mixed. Some residents think he's a hero for doing what he did, others are appalled at the discharge of a firearm under the circumstances.

I guess some people want to live in a fantasyland where you can shoot out tires or shoot someone in the hand or the foot (while they're running) or any of those out-of-the-question movieland tactics. ARGH!


----------



## takezo (Jun 4, 2010)

At a more fundamental level the penalty for theft is not grievous harm or death - so his actions can hardly be deemed those of a 'reasonable man'.

Yank his permit and put him in jail for his crimes.


----------



## tellner (Jun 4, 2010)

knuckleheader said:


> If he's not in trouble for illegal use of a firearm, ought to be required to attend futher training in the LEGAL and prudent use of a gun.


 
He is in legal trouble. If he was a CCW holder he had to attend classes addressing the legality. If he wasn't a CCW holder he's got a whole other set of legal problems.


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 4, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> The local reaction to this has been mixed. Some residents think he's a hero for doing what he did, others are appalled at the discharge of a firearm under the circumstances.
> 
> I guess some people want to live in a fantasyland where you can shoot out tires or shoot someone in the hand or the foot (while they're running) or any of those out-of-the-question movieland tactics. ARGH!


 
Kinda like the shoot to wound legislation being bounced around in New Yawk State.


----------



## tellner (Jun 4, 2010)

knuckleheader, don't worry about it. The law never gets in the way of the NYPD.


----------

